# Ammunition Size And Weight Chart



## Hrawk

*File Name*: Ammunition Size and Weight Chart
*File Submitter*: Hrawk
*File Submitted*: 06 Sep 2012
*File Category*: Slingshot Accessories

A handy chart that tells you ammo weight in grains and grams as well as number per kilogram and pound.

_Be sure to download the PDF for the highest quality version._

Click here to download this file

If you find this useful, please click 'Like This'


----------



## Hrawk




----------



## LVO

Great work! this is really handy!
Thanks, Hrawk!


----------



## Danny0663

Woah! thanks for this man


----------



## M.J

Excellent info!
Can you remind us of the formula for finding lb/ft of energy based on the weight?


----------



## Hrawk

Yep.

The formula for kinetic energy is *E[sub]k[/sub]* = *1/2* * *M* * *V[sup]2[/sup]*

Where *M* is mass in kilograms and *V* is velocity in meters per second. This will give you an answer in Joules.

To convert Feet per second to Meters per second, divide by *3.28*

To convert Joules to Foot pounds, multiply by *0.737562149*

_(3.5 grams = 0.0035 kg)_


----------



## Sofreto

Great Hrawk...I appreciate this.


----------



## Dayhiker

Thanks Hrawk! Printed and filed.


----------



## Stevotattoo

very handy.....thanks for taking the time to do this mate


----------



## e~shot

Thanks buddy. great job!


----------



## AZ Stinger

Hey thanks Hrawk, I was just trying to figure this out yesterday, this is great...


----------



## porcelanowy

Hello
Hrawk thanks for the effort. A lots of people will appreciate this chart


----------



## AJW

Great chart, thanks for posting this.


----------



## treefork

Thanks. Very useful for all.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Hrawk said:


> Yep.
> 
> The formula for kinetic energy is *E[sub]k[/sub]* = *1/2* * *M* * *V[sup]2[/sup]*
> 
> Where *M* is mass in kilograms and *V* is velocity in meters per second. This will give you an answer in Joules.
> 
> To convert Feet per second to Meters per second, divide by *3.28*
> 
> To convert Joules to Foot pounds, multiply by *0.737562149*
> 
> _(3.5 grams = 0.0035 kg)_


I stumbled across this formula for calculating energy which makes it very easy to plug into a spreadsheet. Result is in lb/ft.

Energy = weight in grains x (velocity x velocity in fps) * 2.218e-06


----------



## Flatband

AUSSIE POWER!!!!! Nice job Buddy!!!!Flatband


----------



## BuBsMuBollock

http://www.reloadammo.com/footpound2.htm not sure how accurate this is


----------



## Beejee2000

thx handy stuf is always handy


----------



## Ibojoe

Thanks so much!!! Great stuff!!!


----------



## Smoketown

Thank You!


----------

